# adding pics



## badfrog (Dec 10, 2009)

I need help!  how do I add pictures to new thread? I have the pics downloaded to my PC from my camera. Do I need to post them somewhere to use the


----------



## ronp (Dec 10, 2009)

Here you go.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 11, 2009)

How to post Qview to Forum:

I recommend Photobucket for hosting your images www.photobucket.com

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------

